# Angelika's yarn store



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

My favorite LYS in Portland ,OR has moved to Independence,MO. So jealous of you Midwesterners who live near by. Follow her on Facebook as she moves into this new 5400 sq ft location. So glad she has great internet service.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I've bought many machine knitting items from Angelika in the past. Not so much in recent years, as they vastly expanded their yarns and dropped a lot of the machine items they used to sell. She was always wonderful to deal with, though. 

Maybe now that she will have more space, she will begin to carry more machine items.


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

She had a great sale at the end and I bought way too much.


----------



## LaVeta2 (May 1, 2014)

I live near Independence do you know how I can find her store?


----------



## Yarn Store (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi !!

Angelika's is located at 500 N Dodgion St, Independence MO 64050
816-461-5505. We're in an awesome brick warehouse. So much room, so many ideas -- my head is spinning!

Hi Joan! I miss all of you! 

Angelika
www.yarn-store.com


----------



## Joanierx (Jun 2, 2011)

Miss you too. Best wishes in your new location. Will be making an order soon. Not nearly as much fun as hopping on the streetcar to visit you.


----------



## Yarn Store (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, not nearly as fun. When you and your sis came in, it was break-time for me !


----------

